# XIAMEN | Yinglan International Financial Center | 189m x 2 | 177m | T/O



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

【建设纪实】英蓝国际金融中心|189米×2+177米|封顶 - 第4页 - 厦门建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】英蓝国际金融中心|189米×2+177米|封顶 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

This one is on hold. No progress for months.


----------

